# Do You Use An INTERIOR dashcam?



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Just what it says: Do you use a camera facing *into* your vehicle...and if so, *why?
*
IF you do NOT use a camera, please indicate why not...trying to get a sense of what % use cameras. Thanks.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I use my front facing camera on my phone and it records silently. My state allows hidden camera recording so long as privacy isn't expected which in an Uber car a privacy is not expected. It is a public service. I do it more for protection against accusations just in case a person wants to sue Uber for money by claiming something false happened. Like a rape etc. I heard of stories of cab drivers being accused of rape etc by very drunk women. I let the recorder auto end after 20 minutes.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Needs another button, NO - For Other Reasons. Like "I've thought about it but too lazy ass to to look into it. Nothing to do with price."


----------



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I keep all video on an external hard drive. How long I will keep it - I am not sure... maybe 6 months.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

No, I have an audio recorder going on my phone. When it runs out of space I delete and start over unless there's been an incident. There for my protection and in case of fraud attempt like claiming they didn't ride (I always make them tell me their name). Never had to use it thankfully.


----------



## miami dave (Aug 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I use my front facing camera on my phone and it records silently.


How do you do this?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

miami dave said:


> How do you do this?


Android secret camera recorder app.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Never had to use it thankfully.


I record video and audio in my car, primarily to defend myself against claims of inappropriate behaviour towards a female or underage passenger. Haven't had to use it for that, but I've had to use it twice in recent months to defend myself against claims by confused first-time riders. Uber were quite prepared to believe the rider till I told them I have video and audio recording. First time, it saved me from losing a fare payment. Second time, saved me from being deactivated.

Guys and Gals, get a camera.


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm leaning toward going this route - can anyone recommend a good in-cabin camera to look into?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The Ombudsman said:


> I'm leaning toward going this route - can anyone recommend a good in-cabin camera to look into?


I am looking into some on Amazon that have night vision capability. One with great reviews is what I want. Just check Amazon for one with great reviews.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

The Ombudsman said:


> I'm leaning toward going this route - can anyone recommend a good in-cabin camera to look into?


Blackvue 650 2 camera setup. This would be the best and most discrete camera. Mount the main forward-looking camera behind the rear view mirror and the second in-car camera above the rear view mirror. Get the later model that has IR LEDs on the second camera for recording at night.


----------



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Interestingly enough... no one has commented (or even seemed to notice) my camera lens in their face. (Falcon Zero F360)


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bishop1 said:


> Interestingly enough... no one has commented (or even seemed to notice) my camera lens in their face. (Falcon Zero F360)


If someone gets into your car with good intentions and they notice the camera, not only will they not be upset over it but they will feel SAFER with the camera in the car. If someone gets in with Nefarius or calamitus intent... the camera will hopefully prevent an incident from happening.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/breaking-news/os-divine-robbery-mears-taxi-20160218-story.html

Look at that... they caught her and i bet any money that the camera footage nailed her in the trial or made it a lot harder for her to cut a plea deal.

In the incident i have it showed what went on in the taxi... the whole story, most importantly it showed who attacked who... despite me winning (IE causing worse injuries) there was NEVER one thought to charge me with assaulting the passenger. Why... because the cop KNEW there was a camera in the taxi and that when he saw the tape, the truth would come out. Knowing that there is a camera makes it a lot less likely to lie about what happened. Why the heck would I assault a passenger when I know that the camera is right there.

As far as the camera keeping me out of trouble I know it has. I don't even have to guess or contemplate... I have been accused of things that make my skin crawl. I was accused of attempted sexual assault... She went to prison for lying to a police officer. The video showed me picking her up, giving her a ride and letting her out of the car without incident.

Did i sexually harass her?
Nope

Did i physically assault her?
Nope

Did i interact with her physically in any questionable way?
I took her $20 she handed me to pay for her ride and gave her change back...

Did the police review the footage that day... yes they did...

If the taxis didn't have the cameras either of these would be a lot worse to deal with. Cameras don't lie, people do, so always spend as much time in front of cameras as possible...


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> Blackvue 650 2 camera setup.


Looking at this one. Does it require constant power from the cig-lighter port? Or does it have a battery as well?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Thou art needs to protect thy self. Good thing I don't have to tell them there's a hidden camera. In my state I can record hidden since its 1 party stare and privacy isn't expected.


----------



## gulfport driver #1 (Aug 28, 2016)

i use this:
got it on jet.com &105

https://www.falconzero.com/products...rear-view-mirror-car-dual-dash-camera-car-dvr


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

gulfport driver #1 said:


> i use this:
> got it on jet.com &105
> 
> https://www.falconzero.com/products...rear-view-mirror-car-dual-dash-camera-car-dvr


That one does look pretty nice! Very compact.

Do you use the included cig-lighter power cable or this other accessory listed on that site to hook it to the car battery? I'd be going the latter route, saving my lighter port for the dual-USB charger doohickey I use now...


----------



## gulfport driver #1 (Aug 28, 2016)

i use it plugged in cig. lighter, BUT,,the plug in is a 3 way plug for 2 other items


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> I record video and audio in my car, primarily to defend myself against claims of inappropriate behaviour towards a female or underage passenger. Haven't had to use it for that, but I've had to use it twice in recent months to defend myself against claims by confused first-time riders. Uber were quite prepared to believe the rider till I told them I have video and audio recording. First time, it saved me from losing a fare payment. Second time, saved me from being deactivated.
> 
> Guys and Gals, get a camera.


I used a snapshot of video I recently recorded of four Lyft Line passengers getting in at the start of a trip and refusing to get out since there were two too many people for a Lyft Line. Also, they "looked" underage.

Lyft contacted me and we spoke over the phone. The account holder was going to be suspended until he could provide proof of age.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I just ordered this from Amazon, BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR Dashcam. It's very pricey but it has everything I want, including accepting 128 gig memory cards, and the second cam has IR lights built in to illuminate the car interior. It hasn't even been delivered yet, but when I've had it for a couple of weeks I'll post something on it.

I wish I could say it will pay for itself, but the only way it will is if I need it to defend myself against false accusation by passengers or other drivers. I'm thinking of it as a form of insurance that I hope I never have to use.


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I just ordered this from Amazon, BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR Dashcam. It's very pricey but it has everything I want, including accepting 128 gig memory cards, and the second cam has IR lights built in to illuminate the car interior. It hasn't even been delivered yet, but when I've had it for a couple of weeks I'll post something on it.
> 
> I wish I could say it will pay for itself, but the only way it will is if I need it to defend myself against false accusation by passengers or other drivers. I'm thinking of it as a form of insurance that I hope I never have to use.


Yah was looking at that one. Did you get the accessory to wire it up to your car battery so you can use the cig-lighter to power phones and such?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes, it was about $20.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Bishop1 said:


> I keep all video on an external hard drive. How long I will keep it - I am not sure... maybe 6 months.


HD storage is so cheap now, why stop at 6 months?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Thou art needs to protect thy self. Good thing I don't have to tell them there's a hidden camera. In my state I can record hidden since its 1 party stare and privacy isn't expected.
> View attachment 73408


. . . What state is this?


----------



## SweetAMGUberLyft (Oct 19, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I just ordered this from Amazon, BlackVue DR650S-2CH-IR Dashcam. It's very pricey but it has everything I want, including accepting 128 gig memory cards, and the second cam has IR lights built in to illuminate the car interior. It hasn't even been delivered yet, but when I've had it for a couple of weeks I'll post something on it.
> 
> I wish I could say it will pay for itself, but the only way it will is if I need it to defend myself against false accusation by passengers or other drivers. I'm thinking of it as a form of insurance that I hope I never have to use.


Have you gotten it/used it? How do you like it?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I got it but I haven't installed it yet.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I use my front facing camera on my phone and it records silently. My state allows hidden camera recording so long as privacy isn't expected which in an Uber car a privacy is not expected. It is a public service. I do it more for protection against accusations just in case a person wants to sue Uber for money by claiming something false happened. Like a rape etc. I heard of stories of cab drivers being accused of rape etc by very drunk women. I let the recorder auto end after 20 minutes.


I would research that. Taxis have to disclose that they are recording and I'd say that's more public than uber


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I like my Falcon Zero F360 HD Duel Dash Camera, I've had it for a year now and it's a "set it and forget it" camera. Automatically starts when you start the car, auto-shut off, records automatically, shock detection (will auto save footage before and after an impact is detected).

http://amzn.to/2hdlGWk - $149.95

*From their Amazon page:*


3.5-inch LCD screen allows a preview of what is being recorded unlike other DVRs 

Night vision for interior clips and shots; Built-in microphone / speaker function

180-degree rotating 120-degree viewing angle high-resolution wide-angle lens

Supports up to 32GB high-capacity SD cards; TV and HDMI HD output. Loop recording allows old file to be replaced automatically with new files 

1 Year Manufacturer warranty included ~ 32GB SD CARD INCLUDED

*What's in the Box?*
Falcon Zero F360HD Mirror DVR, Power Cord (10 feet), USB Cord, Dual USB Car Charger, 32GB Class 10 SD card, Cord Management Clips, Instruction Manual, Retail Box.


----------



## Waterscolors (Dec 29, 2016)

I have a generic GoPro, and I mount it on my dash so it is facing into the car. I have a 32 gig SD card in it and I start recording when a passenger gets in the car. I have signs in the front and the back saying you are being recorded. I have only one person question it and I told him it is for my safety as well as yours.


----------



## vdubbeet (Feb 1, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Android secret camera recorder app.


I know this is an old thread however, I downloaded the secret recorder app and have a 32GB SD card. I have it set to record for an hour. Does that mean I need to hit record again for it to start to record for the next hour? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

vdubbeet said:


> I know this is an old thread however, I downloaded the secret recorder app and have a 32GB SD card. I have it set to record for an hour. Does that mean I need to hit record again for it to start to record for the next hour? Thanks in advance.


Wow you pulled me back to Uberpeople just as I was coming back to Uver driving. 1 hour long isn't necessary. Also make sure to adjust quality so that it doesnt take up too much space.


----------



## vdubbeet (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you, Ozzyoz


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

vdubbeet said:


> Thank you, Ozzyoz


It will fill your memory fast... i have that app on my phone. I only use it if i feel i will need it. I helped a very drunk woman to her apartment, i recorded every second. Or if something weird starys happening in the car. I do have a dash cam though, the app is extra.

I highly suggest a dashcam. Falcon 360 is a great mid quality lower priced unit.


----------

